# The Galaxy Fold: First Folding Smartphone



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2019)

"Samsung has finally announced its first-ever foldable smartphone, the Galaxy Fold. The smartphone features a 7.3-inch display on the inside, as well as a smaller 4.6-inch display on the outside that can be used with just one hand.




 



To accommodate the folding design, Samsung has split the battery into two parts, one on each half of the phone's body. The two batteries add up to 4,380mAh of capacity, which is pretty significant for a smartphone.

That's not all that's impressive about this phone, though, as it comes with 512GB of storage and 12GB of RAM, and it's the first smartphone support Universal Flash Storage (UFS) 3.0. Additionally, it's one of the first smartphones to support 5G out of the box.

The Galaxy Fold is going to be available on April 26, and there will be a few colors to choose from. You can even choose a different color for the hinge and the back of the phone. All of this will be very expensive, though, with the Fold starting at a whopping $1,980. "

Source: Neowin


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm not into smartphones,but this is so nice.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Feb 20, 2019)

That's my next work phone.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2019)

Expensive yes but you do get two devices in one a smartphone, and tablet.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Expensive yes but you do get two devices in one a smartphone, and tablet.


That already exists, it's called a Phablet. 

Folding screens are cool but I see them as a novelty at best, especially with that kind of price.
Just imagine trying to replace the battery in this thing once it inevitably gives out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 20, 2019)

Nokia 9210 communicator called, and It wants its gimmick back


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 21, 2019)

A niche within a niche.
Let's see in one year time how many of them have broken hinges or damaged screen from all the folding/unfolding.

And the price is just ridiculous... One could get a high-end 17" gaming laptop for that money.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 21, 2019)

Wonder how many folds you can do before it breaks if thats even possible.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2019)

Showing apple how it's done. So glad i am not in to phones, in fact personally hate they mainly due to security \ health reasons.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Feb 21, 2019)

Samsung possibly setting up an agreement with Valve for game streaming is interesting.

Having used this feature, which is standard for Radeon cards through AMD's own Adrenalin driver for all games is great, especially streaming to tablet. 

Now I'm curious to see what Samsung's version will look like streaming anywhere...


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Not exactly the world's first folding Smartphone, but it is Samsungs first.

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-46972023/xiaomi-s-double-folding-smartphone
and the next article in that link shows this flexible model: http://www.royole.com/flexpai


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 22, 2019)

I think I'd rather get a cheaper phone and a decent notebook for that kind of cash.
Interesting technology though and give it a few years and it might become a lot more affordable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not into smartphones,but *this is so nice*.


Not for $1980.



natr0n said:


> Wonder how many folds you can do before it breaks if thats even possible.


I've been wondering that as well.


----------



## steen (Feb 22, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Not exactly the world's first folding Smartphone, but it is Samsungs first.



So you've linked two prototypes to support it's not the first? Let's see if anything else is available before April 26. Samsung has had various demo units around for years. I don't mind the Xiaomi bi-fold, but it's not in the same league. Huawei/Oppo/LG should also bring strong competition this year.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 22, 2019)

Looking forward to iFixit's teardown of this thing.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 22, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not for $1980.
> 
> 
> I've been wondering that as well.


I'm not gonna pay more than $80 for a phone so yeah.....


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm not gonna pay more than $80 for a phone so yeah.....








Honestly this phone is ugly and expensive - pretty sure they overshot the sales estimates on this one.


----------



## phill (Feb 22, 2019)

However great this is for tech, for me, not something I'd even entertain...  I'd rather over pay the mortgage!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2019)

damn ...

oh, Samsung? naaaahhhhh not even touching it with a 10ft pole ...



steen said:


> Huawei/Oppo/LG should also bring strong competition this year.



indeed: Huawei does it better with the Mate X, no notch, better hinge mechanic and probably less pricey (although even at the same price ...would retain more value) also, 5G compatible (but retain 2g/3g/4g+) and looking forward LG and Oppo model later
https://consumer.huawei.com/uk/phones/mate-x/

i liked samsung ... until the Galaxy SII (even with their construction build they looked nice ... but hey, at the time all the other were also lookin plastic'ish and their price werent so different)  ... and then they went south and adopted a Apple behavior


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2019)

That price is for people with more money than brains, or an ego the size of the moon. nearly 2000 dollars for a phone, wish i had money to piss up the wall on a phone


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

From a news post at Neowin:
"Now, a new video showing the phone being handled by a user has been posted on YouTube, providing us an actual view of how the Fold transforms from its phone mode to tablet, and vice versa. But what is hard to ignore in the video is the presence of a fold crease that's visible in the middle of the screen when the device is in tablet mode."


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> From a news post at Neowin:
> "Now, a new video showing the phone being handled by a user has been posted on YouTube, providing us an actual view of how the Fold transforms from its phone mode to tablet, and vice versa. But what is hard to ignore in the video is the presence of a fold crease that's visible in the middle of the screen when the device is in tablet mode."



Its hideous. At least if you get mugged you can smack the mugger with it


----------



## Nxodus (Mar 20, 2019)

Wonderful, humanity got folding phones. Now it's time to direct some talent towards free energy, cancer research, cleaning the oceans and perhaps... colonizing the universe


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> From a news post at Neowin:
> "Now, a new video showing the phone being handled by a user has been posted on YouTube, providing us an actual view of how the Fold transforms from its phone mode to tablet, and vice versa. But what is hard to ignore in the video is the presence of a fold crease that's visible in the middle of the screen when the device is in tablet mode."


yep overpriced notched p.o.s ... "Samsung, what else."



tigger said:


> Its hideous. At least if you get mugged you can smack the mugger with it


that's a weak statement ... but that's a good debut...


----------



## Bones (Mar 20, 2019)

tigger said:


> Its hideous. At least if you get mugged you can smack the mugger with it


Like an old Timex watch.... Takes a licking and keep on ticking...... Maybe.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2019)

I prefer this one:







https://www.tomsguide.com/us/motorola-razr-2019-specs-logo-price,news-29624.html


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

Samsung's Galaxy Fold available in UK on April 26 for only £1799 or $2377 USD


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 27, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Samsung's Galaxy Fold available in UK on April 26 for only £1799 or $2377 USD


It's May 3 for the UK, April 26 for the US


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 28, 2019)

Everyone that commented about price - grow up! It's even a fable about sour grapes, read it up. Envy, cognitive dissonance, is so ingrained in human nature that since Aesops many people wrote about this.

There are luxury cars, luxury houses, luxury yachts - all are in the same category of overpriced goods that show status. Even the f***in diamonds that women make you buy for them to let you get into their pants are worthless pieces of carbon in reality.
Same way that a $60-80K SUV is too overpriced way of going to work when you can do it very well in a $5K used car, or take the bus... you just have to accept that people can spend money on whatever they want and... it's not always about you.

If the phone price is $2000 and it sells, it means that it has a market. It's price is based on demand and supply, except in communist Venezuela (with prices dictated by their guru so everyone can have one and in reality nobody has none).

Personally I am happy with my S10, don't need a tablet with me at all the times, because I am not addicted to social media. But when I travel, I carry a separate tablet with me and it can became cumbersome to handle two devices. And for some that use a laptop in the plane, this might be easier. And cheaper than a good phone and a light weight laptop combined.

If I am still using my 2001 Mercury Sable to commute daily, instead of buying a new shiny $30-40k car, it means that I just saved $30k (plus cheaper insurance). I can use that extra money to buy 15-20 of those phones for the duration of the 5 years (car payments). People spend money on new cars constantly, but nobody comments of how overpriced they are for their actual function (take one adult from point A to point B twice a day).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Samsung's Galaxy Fold available in UK on April 26 for only £1799 or $2377 USD




 Lmfao only for rich nuggets to Fap over



SoNic67 said:


> Everyone that commented about price - grow up! It's even a fable about sour grapes, read it up. Envy, cognitive dissonance, is so ingrained in human nature that since Aesops many people wrote about this.



That fable really has nothing to do with anyone saying a phone is overpriced. Ok if you are dumb enough to pay that.


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 28, 2019)

If someone income is $300,000 - 1,000,000 a year and you are still living in parents house with a $2000 a year allowance, why would that person have to bow to your notion of ”expensive"?
Why are you"smarter” because you can't afford something?  Who made you the king of setting prices? Or isn't that just pure envy?
Like I said, boatloads of people buy new cars... With monthly payments around $1000, for 50 months or so. Are they all stupid too?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> If someone income is $300,000 - 1,000,000 a year and you are still living in parents house with a $2000 a year allowance, why would that person have to bow to your notion of ”expensive"?
> Why are you"smarter” because you can't afford something?  Who made you the king of setting prices?
> Like I said, boatloads of people buy new cars every year... With monthly payments around $1000. Are they all stupid too?


Fables and this... Damn weed is one hell of a drug huh?


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 28, 2019)

You must know... I don't.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> If someone income is $300,000 - 1,000,000 a year and you are still living in parents house with a $2000 a year allowance, why would that person have to bow to your notion of ”expensive"?
> Why are you"smarter” because you can't afford something?  Who made you the king of setting prices? Or isn't that just pure envy?
> Like I said, boatloads of people buy new cars... With monthly payments around $1000, for 50 months or so. Are they all stupid too?



Behave, why you spittin the dummy out over my opinion? smoke another one and calm down


----------



## SoNic67 (Mar 28, 2019)

Because I am tired of people telling others what things should cost.
In a free economy, cost is what someone is willing to pay. Period.
Caling them stupid because they can pay that is just envy.
And stop with the attacks to person.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Because I am tired of people telling others what things should cost.
> In a free economy, cost is what someone is willing to pay. Period.
> Caling them stupid because they can pay that is just envy.



Yes and opinions are like bumholes, everyone has one, yet some people respect others opinions and don't get on a unnecessary high horse. Saying if someone says the price of something is stupid is envy is dumb ok, It's a opinion. I think the price of jumbo jets is stupid, does that mean i'm envious of british airway because they own them. lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 28, 2019)

Alright guys, get back on topic, stop with _all _of the personal attacks and sideways insults, and don't be dicks. 


This is why we can't have nice things....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2019)

Anything thats costs more than £1 is overpriced


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> This is why we can't have nice things....


Price?
As mentioned, if everyone could afford one, it wouldn't be desirable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Price?
> As mentioned, if everyone could afford one, it wouldn't be desirable.


 About £1700 in the UK


----------



## Komshija (Mar 29, 2019)

Way too expensive and it's questionable how durable will be the folding area. I don't like to spend more than 400€ on a smartphone. Besides this phone, Samsung made one excellent move by introducing Galaxy S10e, finally a smartphone with acceptable dimensions, FHD+ AMOLED display and powerful hardware. Still a bit too pricey, comparing it to equally powerful and equally well made Chinese competition.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Way too expensive and it's questionable how durable will be the folding area. I don't like to spend more than 400€ on a smartphone. Besides this phone, Samsung made one excellent move by introducing Galaxy S10e, finally a smartphone with acceptable dimensions, FHD+ AMOLED display and powerful hardware. Still a bit too pricey, comparing it to equally powerful and equally well made Chinese competition.



Just because you can afford something, does not make it a sensible purchase, or overpriced.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2019)

tigger said:


> Just because you can afford something, does not make it a sensible purchase


Or a practical purchase.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 3, 2019)

Komshija said:


> one excellent move by introducing Galaxy S10e, finally a smartphone with acceptable dimensions, FHD+ AMOLED display and powerful hardware


Exactly because of the price, I don't think is that good of a move. I personally decided that, between $750 and $900, I can spend a little more and get the better resolution (1440 x 3040 pixels), better cameras (three in rear) in S10. At 6.1" (5.5 inches by 2.2 inches ) is not that big, because of the format. Especially when Samsung gave me $550 credit for turning in my S9 and $130 store voucher.
I think that S10e will see a price drop soon.

As for the comparation with other phones... personally I think that AMOLED display is worth my money. I had it in the first gen MotoX, then I wandered away with Asus Zenfone, Moto G4 Plus, Moto X Pure, only to come back to it in S7 Edge, S9 and now S10. The screen has 893 nits at APL of 50% (about 200 nits higher than the iPhone XS), makes usable outdoors. Use a dark theme (looks great on AMOLED) and enjoy the power savings.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 18, 2019)

Would appear some are misunderstanding the the thin film as a screen protector when it's not intended as a screen protector.
 

While others have had the screen go kaput from being pushed on by the outside or debris getting under the screen.
 

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ungs-2000-foldable-phone-is-already-breaking/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118571414934753280


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 18, 2019)

It's obvious this is a product that barely has any functional purpose (and barely works in general it seems). LG Flex, Galaxy Round, you'll probably have a new friend to keep you company in this select failed form factor experiment group.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Would appear some are misunderstanding the the thin film as a screen protector when it's not intended as a screen protector.
> View attachment 121261 View attachment 121263
> 
> While others have had the screen go kaput from being pushed on by the outside or debris getting under the screen.
> ...



I lolled at this. If Samdung can't make it work, what chance have smaller companies got.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Would appear some are misunderstanding the the thin film as a screen protector when it's not intended as a screen protector.
> View attachment 121261 View attachment 121263
> 
> While others have had the screen go kaput from being pushed on by the outside or debris getting under the screen.
> ...


Gee, how many of us saw this coming... $1200 fail. Ouch.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 19, 2019)

As always... RTFM.

But yeah, it might be too early in the technological aspect.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> As always... RTFM.
> 
> But yeah, it might be too early in the technological aspect.


Generally, people are way to clumsy with phones and the tech is to fragile. These are accidents waiting to happen.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yeah, phones became ridiculous expensive and they are still fragile. 
My wife still won't get a "round edge" phone because they can't be covered by a protector case and she thinks she will break it


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2019)

Samsung should be careful that they don't end up with a Galaxy Note 7 situation on their hands, judging from the videos I've seen.
Whilst I like the Fold, I'm not yet convinced about its fragility.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> My wife still won't get a "round edge" phone because they can't be covered by a protector case and she thinks she will break it


She's probably right. I mean, phones are less an expense and more of an investment these days. People need to take care of their phones. Can't tell you how happy I've been to have observed the wisdom of getting a protector case for my phones..


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> She's probably right. I mean, phone are less an expense and more of an investment these days. People need to take care of their phones. Can't tell you how happy I've been to have observed the wisdom of getting a protector case for my phones..
> View attachment 121366View attachment 121367


Just got the Mrs. a new Tablet, and the case came in first heheh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Just got the Mrs. a new Tablet, and the case came in first heheh


Tablets too, yes!


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 19, 2019)

Well if you're waiting for the fold, stop 

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ungs-2000-foldable-phone-is-already-breaking/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Well if you're waiting for the fold, stop


Nah. I'm good with a solid, single-piece screen. Personally, I want to go back to a slide away QWERTY keyboard styled phone, just with modern hardware and there is one being made.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nah. I'm good with a solid, single-piece screen. Personally, I want to go back to a slide away QWERTY keyboard styled phone, just with modern hardware and there is one being made.



me too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

tigger said:


> me too.


https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/
They begin shipping in July. It's pricy at $650, but I think it'll be worth it. Specs and features hit all the right notes for me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Well if you're waiting for the fold, stop
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ungs-2000-foldable-phone-is-already-breaking/



Not even surprised.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 19, 2019)

Seems like an odd design decision to make a necessary and non-removeable component easily removable. I wonder why this is? Last minute production change?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 19, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> Well if you're waiting for the fold, stop
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...ungs-2000-foldable-phone-is-already-breaking/


Already posted a reply with Ars write up here. Maybe some missed the Ars link? Post #45


Darmok N Jalad said:


> Seems like an odd design decision to make a necessary and non-removeable component easily removable. I wonder why this is? Last minute production change?


It stiffens the thin easy to kill film OLED panel from sudden death is my take. The outer plastic layer appears to be separating on it's own without any required attempt from the user.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/
> They begin shipping in July. It's pricy at $650, but I think it'll be worth it. Specs and features hit all the right notes for me.



That is very nice. You can use the keyboard to play snes etc emulators too.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/
> They begin shipping in July. It's pricy at $650, but I think it'll be worth it. Specs and features hit all the right notes for me.


Nice looking and functional with the slider keyboard, but why snapdragon 835 when Qualcomm is moved to the 855?


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 20, 2019)

I can't see that folda-screen going anywhere,.......except splitsville!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Nice looking and functional with the slider keyboard, but why snapdragon 835 when Qualcomm is moved to the 855?


My guess is the balance between performance and battery life, which I'm ok with. The 835 was a performer for the power it used.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 20, 2019)

Samsung hasn't made a good phone since the Galaxy Nexus.  At least then it didn't ship with all the crap 'extras'.  I'm still not really sure what the point of the phone is because when it is unfolded it has such a strange aspect ratio...if it isn't broken by the first time you open it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Samsung hasn't made a good phone since the Galaxy Nexus.


For me it was the Galaxy-S Q.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 20, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nah. I'm good with a solid, single-piece screen. Personally, I want to go back to a slide away QWERTY keyboard styled phone, just with modern hardware and there is one being made.


There is also the Blackberry Priv, but I don't know if it's being updated.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> There is also the Blackberry Priv, but I don't know if it's being updated.


Also a good option, and yes it's still being updated. They've actually got a few newer models too.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Already posted a reply with Ars write up here. Maybe some missed the Ars link? Post #45
> 
> It stiffens the thin easy to kill film OLED panel from sudden death is my take. The outer plastic layer appears to be separating on it's own without any required attempt from the user.


And there's the problem, folding what is basically a laminated screen causes stress.
Now if the screen was external not internal, then the fold wouldn't be as harsh and it should last longer.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2019)

Death knell?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> And there's the problem, folding what is basically a laminated screen causes stress.
> Now if the screen was external not internal, then the fold wouldn't be as harsh and it should last longer.


That was the way Microsoft’s folding smartphone was going before they cancelled abruptly last year.  I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe Samsung will cancel this, rather than risk a flood of returns.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 22, 2019)

Samsung has delayed the April 26th launch by a month Ars was reporting. Since then Samsung has officially announced the delay without a release day.


			
				Samsung said:
			
		

> While many reviewers shared with us the vast potential they see, some also showed us how the device needs further improvements that could ensure the best possible user experience.
> 
> To fully evaluate this feedback and run further internal tests, we have decided to delay the release of the Galaxy Fold. We plan to announce the release date in the coming weeks.
> 
> ...


https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-to-postpone-the-launch-of-the-galaxy-fold

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...the-hands-of-reviewers-samsung-delays-launch/

So evidence that Samsung was rushing the release of the Galaxy Fold to beat out Huawei that Samsung has accused Huawei of stealing the early design details to the Fold?


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 22, 2019)

I find it hard to believe they can resolve what looks like a major issue with just one extra month. The device likely took years to develop and design, and there’s possibly retooling to do.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 22, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I find it hard to believe they can resolve what looks like a major issue with just one extra month.


Arstechnica was speculating a month delay but Samsung said "We plan to announce the release date in the coming weeks."


----------



## biffzinker (May 9, 2019)

Apparently Samsung has fixed the folding display's durabilty on Galaxy Fold, and is expected to announce a release date.









						Samsung CEO confirms imminent launch of Galaxy Fold after fixing flaws
					

Samsung Electronics will soon announce a rescheduled plan for the launch of its Galaxy Fold smartphone in the United States after resolving reported issues involving its main display, CEO Koh Dong-jin said Thursday. The South Korean tech giant’s mobile business chief told The Korea Herald, “(The...



					www.koreaherald.com


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (May 9, 2019)

Was going to get one as a work phone, but after their debacle I'm going to wait a generation or 2 for them to iron out the kinks their QA department apparently can't.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 9, 2019)

yakk said:


> to iron out the kinks


Pun intended?


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (May 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pun intended?





I would like to say yes, but I actually didn't notice it when writing last post ...  LoL...


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 17, 2019)

No progress on the issues with the Galaxy Fold since being pulled.



			
				Legit Reviews said:
			
		

> The unnamed official stated, “Nothing has progressed since the April delay.” It would seem that Samsung has been unable to figure out how to addresses the issues that led to the screen failures on the Fold devices.
> 
> Samsung isn’t alone, Huawei has also announced a delay for its Mate X folding device, but that is likely due to the U.S. sanctions preventing it from accessing any US hardware. The spectacular failure of the folding device form factor could mean its years before devices hit the market.











						Samsung Admits Galaxy Fold Problems are Far From Resolved - Legit Reviews
					






					www.legitreviews.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2019)

It stank of failure from the start


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 18, 2019)

It's almost like folding the screen is a bad idea...


----------



## moproblems99 (Jun 18, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It's almost like folding the screen is a bad idea...



If we don't have the technology to support it.  Which it certainly appears is the case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> It's almost like folding the screen is a bad idea...


Right? Granted, if the technology work, the applications would extend far beyond phone usage.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 3, 2019)

Good news, the Galaxy Fold has been revamped in time for holiday sales.



			
				Bloomberg said:
			
		

> The world’s largest smartphone maker is now in the final stages of producing a commercial version but can’t yet pin down a date to begin sales, people familiar with the matter said, asking not to be identified describing an internal effort.
> 
> It has now stretched the protective film to wrap around the entire screen and flow into the outer bezels so it would be impossible to peel off by hand, said the people, who have seen the latest versions. It re-engineered the hinge, pushing it slightly upward from the screen (it’s now flush with the display) to help stretch the film further when the phone opens.











						Samsung Completes Folding Phone Redesign After Screen Failures
					

Samsung Electronics Co. has completed a two-month redesign of the Galaxy Fold to fix embarrassing screen failures that forced its delay, people familiar with the matter say, allowing the Korean giant to debut its marquee smartphone in time for the crucial holiday season.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2019)

Even if i was willing to spend so much on a phone it will never be one that has a folding screen as it says fail point all over it.

But i guess it's more important to be remembered of having a folding screen than good reputation, it only shows me that Samsung are willing to sell made to fail items.

I do my best not to buy RTF devices (Ready To Fail ) or what ever you want to call them Made To Fail.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 3, 2019)

nice but i need my kidney, the price is like a slap in the face but who knows thay may drop a bit after the novelty wears off


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jul 5, 2019)

Impressive if they pull it off and eventually address the screen issues, but quite excessive for me even without considering the price.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jul 5, 2019)

It's just too much money and compromise to get a larger screen. You get an extra fat and awkward-looking device in phone mode, and a weird aspect ratio in unfolded mode that doesn't gain you anything for video content. Just the fact that the initial product that almost launched was faulty tells you all you need to know. It's a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> It's a solution looking for a problem.


And not finding one.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 8, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And not finding one.



The bad thing is knowing the smartphone market, it will sell anyways.  People seem to fall for that new gimick like moths to a flame...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> The bad thing is knowing the smartphone market, it will sell anyways.  People seem to fall for that new gimick like moths to a flame...


Sadly, you're absolutely right...


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 8, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> The bad thing is knowing the smartphone market, it will sell anyways.  People seem to fall for that new gimick like moths to a flame...


Ehhyep...

I think I said this the first time around buut... we are at a point with mobile tech where there is not enough real advancement to sell people new phones every 1-3 years on the merit of them simply being that much better. And that's the length of one cycle in the business model. Sometimes it's a lease, other times it's more rent-to-own, but invariably you pay off the thing alongside of a larger 2-year contract with a major provider. All of the major providers have a similar arrangement for the good stuff. For those who can meet those payments, it is the easiest point of immediate access to a flagship phone.

But... as soon as that's up, you know they don't want you to just stick with that phone... they want to be able to offer something newer and more enticing. And it needs to be something sales associates can easily highlight and push to people walking in the door, knowing nothing about the product. That's how it usually goes. Customers walk into the store, are shown some of the more critical options, and then find themselves making the call right then and there. It's a quick process with little attention given to details. The product that stands out sells. Gimmicks stand out much more than a phone that does something all phones already do, only better. The latter takes more time to ascertain than is possible to assume anyone really has.

This is their whole MO. They have sign-up/trade-in deals at certain points each year, where they really want to sell you a new phone in order to keep this very consistent, cyclic flow of income going for them. Makes it very easy for them to operate how they want and makes it easy to work alongside providers to create a competitive ecosystem that they all benefit from. And in order to sustain that, you need to always be coming up with gimmicks. Even if you don't buy the model with the gimmicks, just knowing of the model with the gimmicks suddenly has your old phone seeming inferior, so maybe you want to buy a new one, even if not a $$$$ flagship. And as long as its marginally better with a new perk or two that's actually worth having, quite a lot of people will buy it.

I shudder to say this makes it so they don't have to truly innovate... it's just that by the nature of the tech, improvements are always cumulative and marginal. Cutting edge takes a long time to sharpen to that ultra-fine point. They try, they really do. These tactics are chosen for a reason. Things like this are a response to what the market has shown them works on many levels. It's just a way to make it in the absence of any means for a quick, upward trajectory in technological advancement.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

The Galaxy Fold is coming back in September. I still say it's not a bad product if you consider it could replace having a tablet, smartphone, and docked using Samsung's DeX offer desktop like functionality. In DeX mode unfolded you would also have a larger second screen. After a couple of revisions from the first generation Fold I can see this catching on.



			
				Anandtech said:
			
		

> Today, Samsung has announced they’ve completed their re-evaluation of the phone, and have taken several steps to improve the construction of the device:
> The top protective layer of the Infinity Flex Display has been extended beyond the bezel, making it apparent that it is an integral part of the display structure and not meant to be removed.​
> Galaxy Fold features additional reinforcements to better protect the device from external particles while maintaining its signature foldable experience:
> The top and bottom of the hinge area have been strengthened with newly added protection caps.​Additional metal layers underneath the Infinity Flex Display have been included to reinforce the protection of the display.​The space between the hinge and body of Galaxy Fold has been reduced. (Ed: This likely refers to tighter tolerances of the hinge-body gap)​​The company has also used the time to continue improving the software experience, and is now planning to finally launch the Galaxy Fold in select markets in September, with further details being shared closer to the launch date.











						Samsung Resolves Galaxy Fold Issues: New Launch In September
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The Galaxy Fold is coming back in September. I still say it's not a bad product if you consider it could replace having a tablet, smartphone, and docked using Samsung's DeX offer desktop like functionality. In DeX mode unfolded you would also have a larger second screen. After a couple of revisions from the first generation Fold I can see this catching on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree it may have uses, but I prefer a tradational display with even *gasp* bezels.  I'm really old school, I guess.

My present phone, a moto z2 force, seems to be the last of that breed...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I agree it may have uses, but I prefer a traditional display with even *gasp* bezels.


Same here   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Note the bezels


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 21, 2019)

The Fold was launched here four days ago, I was lucky (unlucky?) to snag one, it was limited in number and sold out pretty quicky. Even with a 2 year mobile plan, it cost me about 1740USD. It does feel solid, and has a premium look and feel.

In the forums in my neck of the woods, many are disappointed that they weren't able to get one as the Fold sold out almost immediately. Samsung, and a few telcos that sold the phone released whatever limited number of phones for the past two to three days and they were snapped up....gobbled up is the more apt term.

I'm still in the process of getting to kniw my phone, but I can honestly say I'm liking what I see thus far.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 21, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> The Fold was launched here four days ago, I was lucky (unlucky?) to snag one, it was limited in number and sold out pretty quicky. Even with a 2 year mobile plan, it cost me about 1740USD. It does feel solid, and has a premium look and feel.
> 
> In the forums in my neck of the woods, many are disappointed that they weren't able to get one as the Fold sold out almost immediately. Samsung, and a few telcos that sold the phone released whatever limited number of phones for the past two to three days and they were snapped up....gobbled up is the more apt term.
> 
> I'm still in the process of getting to kniw my phone, but I can honestly say I'm liking what I see thus far.


I thought they discontinued it? care to share some pics of it in action?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The Galaxy Fold is coming back in September. I still say it's not a bad product if you consider it could replace having a tablet, smartphone, and docked using Samsung's DeX offer desktop like functionality. In DeX mode unfolded you would also have a larger second screen. After a couple of revisions from the first generation Fold I can see this catching on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha another piece of crap, 2k it will set you back too.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 22, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Haha another piece of crap, 2k it will set you back too.


To be fair, Samsung did warn you about the dust and since the screen needs to be pliable to fold, it has to be made of plastic and hence easily scratched. I've been using mine daily and, as long as you are careful, it should be okay. Samsung would give me a screen replacement should my screen go wonky (as long as I don't drop mine and physically damage it myself). And to be honest, I'd thought of flipping the phone for a tidy profit since this was a limited launch, but after using it these past few days, I find myself just wanting to keep it for myself as I don't think I can go back to regular phones like my S10+ (which I'm gonna sell). 

There is a crease right down the center of the screen where it folds, but it's visible only at certain angles, if you view the screen straight on, you'd not see it. I had thought the 4.6" screen in front would be a pain to use, but it isn't, I'm able to read and type texts quite easily, though I do hit the 'i' key instead of the 'o' key quite often, but that happens with whatever phone I use. I love that I can be typing a Whatsapp message on the small screen, and when I open up the phone, the screen continues onto the bigger screen. Below is a couple of pics as proof that I do actually have the thing of beauty...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Showing apple how it's done. So glad i am not in to phones, in fact personally hate they mainly due to security \ health reasons.



What do you mean health reasons? Any evidence you can share?


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 22, 2019)

AsRock said:


> 2k it will set you back too.


I cringed when he started scratching the screens all to hell. I just don't understand this destructive BS.
Never in a million years would I pay so much for a phone. 
Nope.
Sorry. 

Never


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2019)

As I mentioned to many our technology isn't there yet. I'd say give it like 10-20yrs. Just when I saw the displays at CES 3yrs ago I was impressed but just knowing those were held by the PCB behind. Just the whole fold thing I was expecting the screen to be like paper. That's what the folding I expect and nothing more but sadly again our Technology isn't there


----------



## killster1 (Sep 22, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> To be fair, Samsung did warn you about the dust and since the screen needs to be pliable to fold, it has to be made of plastic and hence easily scratched. I've been using mine daily and, as long as you are careful, it should be okay. Samsung would give me a screen replacement should my screen go wonky (as long as I don't drop mine and physically damage it myself). And to be honest, I'd thought of flipping the phone for a tidy profit since this was a limited launch, but after using it these past few days, I find myself just wanting to keep it for myself as I don't think I can go back to regular phones like my S10+ (which I'm gonna sell).
> 
> There is a crease right down the center of the screen where it folds, but it's visible only at certain angles, if you view the screen straight on, you'd not see it. I had thought the 4.6" screen in front would be a pain to use, but it isn't, I'm able to read and type texts quite easily, though I do hit the 'i' key instead of the 'o' key quite often, but that happens with whatever phone I use. I love that I can be typing a Whatsapp message on the small screen, and when I open up the phone, the screen continues onto the bigger screen. Below is a couple of pics as proof that I do actually have the thing of beauty...


why is it so much better to use then the galaxy s10 plus? does it have amazing camera too? for me i take my phone to the beach or throw it around alot so seems the sand would kill a galaxy fold rather quickly. the larger screen is the best part of this phone?


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 22, 2019)

killster1 said:


> why is it so much better to use then the galaxy s10 plus? does it have amazing camera too? for me i take my phone to the beach or throw it around alot so seems the sand would kill a galaxy fold rather quickly. the larger screen is the best part of this phone?


I'm not a camera guy, as long as the phone takes decent pictures, I'm fine with that, I've read that the cameras at the back of the phone is roughly a match with the S10+. I love the seamless flow when switching from internal and external screens, and vice versa. The larger screen is great for 16:9 movies, I'm something of a movie freak, and the larger screen for 16:9 format is much appreciated....hence, my having HBO Go and Netflix. I'll be the first to admit, the Fold requires a fair bit of care, one cannot treat it like regular cellphones.....that's why I have an Oppo AX5s as a spare phone, I use this IF I were to go somewhere a little.......rougher?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> What do you mean health reasons? Any evidence you can share?



Read the hidden warning about cell phone usage, it should be hidden in their some were.  Some warn you to keep them away from your head at least a inch when in use.

And never mind all the stupid people who have them and not pay attention to what's going on around them.

Here's some a few, foolish to think smartphones are safe. They are to convenient for most to not ignore the risks and government or a like are not going say shit as their is to much money in them.

And then you got the cell towers that make problems too.






						Cell Phone Radiation Warnings «  Safer Phone Zone
					

New smart phones come with FCC warnings that phones are NOT safe to use if held directly on the body.




					www.saferphonezone.com
				






RealNeil said:


> I cringed when he started scratching the screens all to hell. I just don't understand this destructive BS.
> Never in a million years would I pay so much for a phone.
> Nope.
> Sorry.
> ...



Gets me every time he does the 1st video. come to think about it he he hasn't already might have a video up taking it apart now .

Well i like to know how good shits built and ii do agree to a point with you and if i were to buy one i like to know how it was made and have tuff it was before buying.

Personally i like the Samsung's A50 video he did.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Read the hidden warning about cell phone usage, it should be hidden in their some were.  Some warn you to keep them away from your head at least a inch when in use.
> 
> And never mind all the stupid people who have them and not pay attention to what's going on around them.
> 
> ...




lucky for me my phone is never near my head, i use speakerphone or whatsapp 24.7 

i would imagine a phone like this emits more radiation since it is an unusual design, probably has more weak spots for the radiation to leak.

i really liked my last phone cause it was solid aluminum quite thick, wrapped around large part of the phone, probably leaked less radiation than my current plastic phone does


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I agree it may have uses, but I prefer a tradational display with even *gasp* bezels.


Same here. I won't buy a phone that does not have a bezel because protector cases rarely fit right.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I agree it may have uses, but I prefer a tradational display with even *gasp* bezels.  I'm really old school, I guess.


Right there with you. No bezel looks nice, but every time I'm using a phone with no bezel I'm reminded of how fat-fingered I am... I cannot figure out a way to hold these things where the hand holding the phone doesn't inadvertently set-off the touch display... at least not without holding it in a way where I am liable to, and often do drop it. It always feels awkward trying to cradle a brick of aluminum and glass while I try to poke at it with precision. Really kinda slows me down. Not to mention, where does the case wrap around except for part of the screen? So... you can eschew the case so you can have your nice bezel-less screen on display, see the whole screen, with mis-presses and a propensity to dropping tossed in for fun. Or you can put a full case on it and... now it's basically like it has a bezel again.

I have zero problems with monitors and laptop screens not having the bezel - it looks nice and you get more screen in a smaller device... sometimes much more. But when it comes to phones I fail to see any practicality. It kind of loses anything it's got going for it the moment you go from looking at the phone in a photo or display piece to holding it in your hand and actually using it. And the benefits aren't much to begin with, as phone bezels aren't that big to begin with. We're already making phones so big now that they're hardly pocket-friendly anyway - one pocket is pretty much dedicated to it at this point. Seems like a nitpicky difference to me... or at least it is ime. You're not gaining that much display real-estate, either. Maybe if you prop the phone up and watch things on it, it's worth it. I dunno.

Maybe I'm biased because I have big hands... I just don't see how not having bezels makes a phone easier to hold, considering the things are generally still as wide as they ever were. Only difference is there's a bit more screen.

Honestly, it's not even the bezels most people describe that I'm bothered by not having. If you want to take away the top/bottom ones I couldn't care less. Sure, you've got the notch and no more front speaker but those are minor things to me. Some people may feel different... but personally I've never heard a phone speaker I didn't think was crap anyway and I pretty much never notice the notch. It's just that not having side bezels in conjunction with the curved edges makes these things a huge pain in the ass sometimes. And very rarely do I ever look at it and care all that much about how nice it looks, or remark to myself how much bigger the screen looks.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2019)

The new Galaxy Fold still has issues


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> The new Galaxy Fold still has issues


What a shock...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2019)

*Samsung will let Galaxy Fold owners replace their screens once for $149*

_"In just a few days, the Samsung Galaxy Fold will again go on sale in the US, for $1980. One of the big mysteries about the re-launch was what Samsung would do to try to avoid another debacle. The answer, it turns out, is just a ridiculous amount of education and warnings. And if none of that convinces purchasers to baby their Folds, Samsung is allowing for a one-time-only screen replacement for $149._* "*









						Samsung will let Galaxy Fold owners replace their screens once for $149
					

You can only pick one up at retail locations




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sad this product was so rushed and botched so badly, I was looking forward to getting one, not anymore.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 24, 2019)

yakk said:


> Sad this product was so rushed and botched so badly, I was looking forward to getting one, not anymore.


i think the product is fine, i watched the torture test and how much folding scratching did people expect a display to take that can fold in half? Of course its 2000 freaking $$ so yea that part is the most disappointing thing. I wonder how many million went into development ;P


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Samsung will let Galaxy Fold owners replace their screens once for $149


For this and many other reasons, hard pass! Samsung needs to have confidence in their products enough to warranty them for 3 years. No warranty, no purchase..


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, after almost a week with my set, all I can say is, as long as you treat it with reasonable care (obviously don't abuse it like the guy in the torture test vid) the phone is a pleasure to use. Yes, the crease at the center shows up in certain angles, and under certain lighting conditions, but for the most part, when you look directly at it, the crease is not visible, nor does it distort the image on screen. 

I've using mine to read ebooks and mangas from Play Book, Kindle and Dark Horse, I still think the optimum size is on my Samsung Tab S2 8" screen, but 7.3' isn't bad at all. Texts is sharp, and images are great and it's certainly more portable than my S2 8" tablet.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> For this and many other reasons, hard pass! Samsung needs to have confidence in their products enough to warranty them for 3 years. No warranty, no purchase..


lulZ you are not buying a 2000$ phone dont play its not because the warranty, 3 years? lulz which phone has a 3 year screen warranty? I dont think any screens are warrantied for scratching and bending it backward 



GamerGuy said:


> Well, after almost a week with my set, all I can say is, as long as you treat it with reasonable care (obviously don't abuse it like the guy in the torture test vid) the phone is a pleasure to use. Yes, the crease at the center shows up in certain angles, and under certain lighting conditions, but for the most part, when you look directly at it, the crease is not visible, nor does it distort the image on screen.
> 
> I've using mine to read ebooks and mangas from Play Book, Kindle and Dark Horse, I still think the optimum size is on my Samsung Tab S2 8" screen, but 7.3' isn't bad at all. Texts is sharp, and images are great and it's certainly more portable than my S2 8" tablet.


Thats so cool, is their diff variations of the phone or does yours have the 855 snapdragon? exciting since almost the power of a laptop in your pocket, i guess i should watch the review again to see about battery life but how long does your last using it like that?


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Sep 24, 2019)

killster1 said:


> i think the product is fine, i watched the torture test and how much folding scratching did people expect a display to take that can fold in half? Of course its 2000 freaking $$ so yea that part is the most disappointing thing. I wonder how many million went into development ;P



I see it more as a work tool, so the price itself isn't so much an issue as having a good tool to use.  I'm pretty sure they are still pushing to release specifically because they want to recoup R&D costs.  If this is a good product then it should still be around 2 generations from now which is when I'll probably be relooking at it.  2 gens should help mature the development a lot, or have it discontinued if it really doesn't work properly.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2019)

Spending 2k usd/eur on a Samsung* is crazy, since we all know their not so good length of support..

* well, on any phone. The only time I've paid over 200eur for a phone was a Nokia N95 11 years ago.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 24, 2019)

yakk said:


> I see it more as a work tool, so the price itself isn't so much an issue as having a good tool to use.  I'm pretty sure they are still pushing to release specifically because they want to recoup R&D costs.  If this is a good product then it should still be around 2 generations from now which is when I'll probably be relooking at it.  2 gens should help mature the development a lot, or have it discontinued if it really doesn't work properly.


well that and they wanted to be first with the major release if everyone already bought the other guys then the samsung wouldnt sell as many i agree


Chloe Price said:


> Spending 2k usd/eur on a Samsung* is crazy, since we all know their not so good length of support..
> 
> * well, on any phone. The only time I've paid over 200eur for a phone was a Nokia N95 11 years ago.


well i guess you carry a dslr around your neck to capture your life moments. i personally upgrade my phone for the camera alone, galaxy s10+ and iphone xs max right now.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2019)

killster1 said:


> well i guess you carry a dslr around your neck to capture your life moments. i personally upgrade my phone for the camera alone, galaxy s10+ and iphone xs max right now.


My Pixel captures pics & videos with quality which is enough for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> The only time I've paid over 200eur for a phone was a Nokia N95 11 years ago.


And that phone was worth it!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 24, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that phone was worth it!


Back in the day it has one of the best cameras on a phone, and I liked the slide design


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Back in the day it has one of the best cameras on a phone, and I liked the slide design


Yes it did and so did I. Very cool phone. Wish I still had it..


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 26, 2019)

killster1 said:


> Thats so cool, is their diff variations of the phone or does yours have the 855 snapdragon? exciting since almost the power of a laptop in your pocket, i guess i should watch the review again to see about battery life but how long does your last using it like that?


SD855, 12GB RAM, 512GB internal storage, no headphone jack (used to be a deal breaker for me, but I've gotten used to BT IEM's and headphones), one SIM slot + one eSIM. Watched a review where reviewer commented that an S-pen compatibility would be good, but I guess he didn't consider that while S-pen and writing is a great functionality, using an S-pen on a soft screen like the Fold is impractical. Writing with an S-pen would prolly damage the soft screen (a necessity since screen has to bend), heck, even fingernails would scratch the screen.

Battery life is good, rated to last the day under pretty heavy usage with about 30% spare at bedtime, read that video playback is good for about 13hrs (haven't tried this myself though). The 4:3 screen isn't optimum for WS movies, though if the software allows for it, you can pinch and enlarge the screen to occupy  more of the screen.....I use this with MX Player Pro. The speakers are great though, I've noticed that Samsung has implemented great audio for its tablets and phones as of late. I  have no trouble with loudness and clarity with the speakers (Stereo) from the Fold, as well as the Tab S5e that I have.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 26, 2019)

I also cringe when he deliberately takes knives and screwdrivers to phones in a manner that 99% of the population would never do. His videos are pure click-bait in my opinion.
Yes, the teardown is handy to watch for idle curiosity and with 6.6 million views on this one video alone, I bet he's laughing all the way to the bank and can afford to abuse tech in this manner.
The Nokia N95 8Gb was one of the best phones I ever had and I wish I'd kept it now for old times' sake, even with Symbian which ran very well actually.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2019)

Techcrunch said:
			
		

> This time out, however, I wasn’t so lucky. I pulled the Fold from my pocket while standing in line at CVS after work the other day. I opened it up and spotted something new nestled between the lock screen’s flapping butterfly wings. There was a brightly colored, amorphous blob. You can see it there in the photo at the top of the story (as well as a zoomed-in version below). It’s not huge. It’s maybe just under a centimeter across — and it’s a bit tricky to photograph.






















						My Galaxy Fold display is damaged after a day
					

Samsung’s new rebooted Galaxy arrives this week with one job: it just needs to not break. I’d already spent thousands of words breaking down the ins and outs of the product the first time around. This round, on the other hand, was more about making sure everything worked. Back in April, I was...




					techcrunch.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> My Galaxy Fold display is damaged after a day
> 
> 
> Samsung’s new rebooted Galaxy arrives this week with one job: it just needs to not break. I’d already spent thousands of words breaking down the ins and outs of the product the first time around. This round, on the other hand, was more about making sure everything worked. Back in April, I was...
> ...


I was already against this, but after reading that article, and Samsung's response, I'm going to give Samsung the big middle finger. This technology is not ready for consumer level devices. Until they are willing to give it a 3 year full replacement warranty, my middle finger is going to stay aimed in their direction. It is truly sad how companies continue to use us, the general public, as beta testers. Pathetic really.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I also cringe when he deliberately takes knives and screwdrivers to phones in a manner that 99% of the population would never do. His videos are pure click-bait in my opinion.
> Yes, the teardown is handy to watch for idle curiosity and with 6.6 million views on this one video alone, I bet he's laughing all the way to the bank and can afford to abuse tech in this manner.
> The Nokia N95 8Gb was one of the best phones I ever had and I wish I'd kept it now for old times' sake, even with Symbian which ran very well actually.


I still have Nokia N8, the image quality the camera produces are more natural than a lot of newer phones, plus the xenon flash is amazing in low light. I'm hunting for either 808 or 1020 but the prices are absurd because it now reach 'collector' status.

I also kept a small and very pocketable Xperia Z3 Compact. A lot of new phones have notches on the screen that really annoys me. Phone manufacturer really needs get creative again instead of producing the same slab everybody else is making. We have no more QWERTY keyboards, xenon flash, removable batteries etc. Just forever increasing screen size and thinning bezels (just makes the phones harder to handle with one hand), thinner phone (making the batteries smaller) and for some reason ever increasing number of cameras. Just give me one good big sensor camera with good lens and that's enough. This folding screen is as dumb as making thinner bezel.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I still have Nokia N8, the image quality the camera produces are more natural than a lot of newer phones, plus the xenon flash is amazing in low light. I'm hunting for either 808 or 1020 but the prices are absurd because it now reach 'collector' status.
> 
> I also kept a small and very pocketable Xperia Z3 Compact. A lot of new phones have notches on the screen that really annoys me. Phone manufacturer really needs get creative again instead of producing the same slab everybody else is making. We have no more QWERTY keyboards, xenon flash, removable batteries etc. Just forever increasing screen size and thinning bezels (just makes the phones harder to handle with one hand), thinner phone (making the batteries smaller) and for some reason ever increasing number of cameras. Just give me one good big sensor camera with good lens and that's enough. This folding screen is as dumb as making thinner bezel.


just looked at sample photos of the n8 image quality. WOW it doesnt look good to me at all! and the more cameras the better options you have, i already wish i had more cameras on my 10+ samsung, the wide angle catches more in the photo (comes in handy big time) the 2x zoom is great and wish it had a 5x zoom also  the nighttime photos just annihilate the n8 in every way.

 obviously the new phones are not ment for you since you are happy with a 480p 2" screen   im sure video playback is a dream on a 10 year old phone. removable battery sure i used to care but you loose waterproof capabilities. I also used to carry around 3 extra batteries with my note 4 to make it through a day of heavy usage, now i can go 1.5 days and recharge in 1.5 hours with new galaxy haha. I guess this is wasted breathe tho because obviously more people love the newer phones or they wouldnt keep making them this way and selling billions of phones. New iphone 11 MORe cameras haha why? because people love better photos to bad i cant find a good deal on a p30 pro or id buy one of those for the xtra zoom camera


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> just looked at sample photos of the n8 image quality. WOW it doesnt look good to me at all! and the more cameras the better options you have, i already wish i had more cameras on my 10+ samsung, the wide angle catches more in the photo (comes in handy big time) the 2x zoom is great and wish it had a 5x zoom also  the nighttime photos just annihilate the n8 in every way.
> 
> obviously the new phones are not ment for you since you are happy with a 480p 2" screen   im sure video playback is a dream on a 10 year old phone. removable battery sure i used to care but you loose waterproof capabilities. I also used to carry around 3 extra batteries with my note 4 to make it through a day of heavy usage, now i can go 1.5 days and recharge in 1.5 hours with new galaxy haha. I guess this is wasted breathe tho because obviously more people love the newer phones or they wouldnt keep making them this way and selling billions of phones. New iphone 11 MORe cameras haha why? because people love better photos to bad i cant find a good deal on a p30 pro or id buy one of those for the xtra zoom camera


Of course I don't say it take perfect pictures, I say it took more natural and less post processing images than newer phones. Xenon flash is the main attraction of the N8 in low light.

The photos are viewed on the PC and not on the phone, I appreciate bigger screens but not something above six inches. I'm working in aviation industry, big screen phones with narrow bezel are hard to carry and hard to handle with greasy hands The more camera modules are just trends, once someone make it and it become a trend, everyone will jumps the boat or it will get a bad remarks in reviews.

I'm sorry you don't get what I meant, and for some reason you sound offended by it.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Of course I don't say it take perfect pictures, I say it took more natural and less post processing images than newer phones. Xenon flash is the main attraction of the N8 in low light.
> 
> The photos are viewed on the PC and not on the phone, I appreciate bigger screens but not something above six inches. I'm working in aviation industry, big screen phones with narrow bezel are hard to carry and hard to handle with greasy hands The more camera modules are just trends, once someone make it and it become a trend, everyone will jumps the boat or it will get a bad remarks in reviews.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't get what I meant, and for some reason you sound offended by it.


lulz not offended at all, we are all entitled to our opinion right? just a outdated insecure old phone woulnt ever be a choice for me but you can use one no problem. I love my new phones and cant wait for the next one with more zoom etc like i said. I used to carry a waterproof DSLR would take amazing photos but wasnt fun to carry around my neck. Now i get great shots from the palm of my hand and can watch movies the rare occasion im waiting in line.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> Of course I don't say it take perfect pictures, I say it took more natural and less post processing images than newer phones. Xenon flash is the main attraction of the N8 in low light.


While that's true, the photo receptor element on the N8 was a quality part and produces a picture that holds up even by today's standards.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> lulz not offended at all, we are all entitled to our opinion right? just a outdated insecure old phone woulnt ever be a choice for me but you can use one no problem. I love my new phones and cant wait for the next one with more zoom etc like i said. I used to carry a waterproof DSLR would take amazing photos but wasnt fun to carry around my neck. Now i get great shots from the palm of my hand and can watch movies the rare occasion im waiting in line.


To be sure the best phone cameras right now are making dslrs a hard sell... mirrorless cameras on the other hand pack excellent control, features, and image/video quality into something that fits in your coat pocket. I'd still take that over a phone for the benefits of a larger sensor, interchangable lenses, and better control (physical buttons and dials, especially.)

Don't get me wrong phones take awesome pictures but I still find they can be a pain to use in certain situations... just too slow when you actually need to dial-in. I feel like side by sides kinda cherry pick on the iq front too. In many cases you won't see it, but there are still plenty of times when better optics and light gathering make a world of difference in perceived resolution. I also just despise fake dof, so there's that.

That's just me. Everyone's gung ho about ditching thier cameras... I'm keeping mine. Sooner put 1000 bucks towards a mirrorless I use and expand the usage of for several years over 1000 bucks on a phone with a decent camera that lasts me maybe 2.

I think we can both agree DSLRs are not great for out and about. Jesus Christ did I hate lugging around that big camera bag!


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

robot zombie said:


> To be sure the best phone cameras right now are making dslrs a hard sell... mirrorless cameras on the other hand pack excellent control, features, and image/video quality into something that fits in your coat pocket. I'd still take that over a phone for the benefits of a larger sensor, interchangable lenses, and better control (physical buttons and dials, especially.)
> 
> Don't get me wrong phones take awesome pictures but I still find they can be a pain to use in certain situations... just too slow when you actually need to dial-in. I feel like side by sides kinda cherry pick on the iq front too. In many cases you won't see it, but there are still plenty of times when better optics and light gathering make a world of difference in perceived resolution. I also just despise fake dof, so there's that.
> 
> ...


yes i agree but my galaxy s10+ 512gb was 370$ (unlocked used on ebay with tiny crack on the back) and i can use it for my phone / entertainment / browsing. how can i use the 1000$ mirrorless camera for anything else then photos and always have it charged in my pocket ;( i guess i could choose to spend my $$ on a mirrorless pocket camera but what should i get that just blows me away /$$ per performance.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's true, the photo receptor element on the N8 was a quality part and produces a picture that holds up even by today's standards.


Yup, it even have ND filters.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's a couple of shots taken with my N95 in 2008, which actually look pretty good today.


----------



## killster1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Here's a couple of shots taken with my N95 in 2008, which actually look pretty good today.
> View attachment 132783 View attachment 132784


wow this turned into a nokia love thread but actually is about the galaxy fold! i just hope they have a revision or replacement screen a little more robust. i love the idea and i understand it being very flimsy since its the first folding touch screen i have seen used. 

those photos dont look good compared to ANY phone made in the past 5 years. what is it a thumbnail? LULZ


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I also cringe when he deliberately takes knives and screwdrivers to phones in a manner that 99% of the population would never do. His videos are pure click-bait in my opinion.



His videos are torture tests.  They are designed to test the absolute worst things a device can (or rather, should) be able to survive.

The fold is not as durable as say, a glass based screen phone.  But that's a given.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was already against this, but after reading that article, and Samsung's response, I'm going to give Samsung the big middle finger. This technology is not ready for consumer level devices. Until they are willing to give it a 3 year full replacement warranty, my middle finger is going to stay aimed in their direction. It is truly sad how companies continue to use us, the general public, as beta testers. Pathetic really.



Nothing beats your spanking new Note setting an airplane on fire though.

Just bought a Samsung QLED TV... waiting for the day it burns my eyes out... yeah I know. It was cheap.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> yes i agree but my galaxy s10+ 512gb was 370$ (unlocked used on ebay with tiny crack on the back) and i can use it for my phone / entertainment / browsing. how can i use the 1000$ mirrorless camera for anything else then photos and always have it charged in my pocket ;( i guess i could choose to spend my $$ on a mirrorless pocket camera but what should i get that just blows me away /$$ per performance.


If we're talking used S10s those are a steal. Probably not going to beat that with a mirrorless in anything other than the extras a current dedicated camera gives you. Can't argue there. No matter how you shake it you're spending more to get more to get beyond that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> His videos are torture tests.  They are designed to test the absolute worst things a device can (or rather, should) be able to survive.
> 
> The fold is not as durable as say, a glass based screen phone.  But that's a given.


Yeah, like we all take cutting knives to our $1000 phones. It's still clickbait.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 27, 2019)

The only realistic testing I've seen done recently was rubbing coins, and keys on the back of the new iPhone 11's rough surface finish (skip ahead to 4.22.)


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2019)

I know it's an engineering challenge, but that hinge and the gap that shows when it's closed is just awful. If there were a barely perceptible gap which was almost flush, i.e. closed, then that would be more practical and aesthetic.
It just doesn't work for me as it is.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Yeah, like we all take cutting knives to our $1000 phones. It's still clickbait.



It's called a "torture test" not a "real-world test", for a reason.  They are useful for wear acceleration modeling if applied consistently, and to establish a general "ruggedness" factor.  This is probably more useful for the latter.

No, it's not a common circumstance.  That is not the point of his video at all, though.

If you want to document scratch resistance right anyways you use a Mohs pick set, something he also did in former videos.  It'll tell you a LOT more than random coins.

In short, gorallia glass and similar tempered glasses rate about a 6 on the Mohs scale.  Diamond is a 10.  Saphire is the best screen material tested, which ranks at about an 9.  This leaves pretty much everything but quartz and topaz fine for most glass screens to make contact with, which ranks at 7-8.  So we learned this via his "clickbait" videos:  Sand is the very most dangerous thing you can expose your phone to.

Note we knew none of this because the manufacturers decided to use the friggin ATSC pencil scale for hardness and rank them all at the hardest "9" (well duh?).  I for one thank Jerryrigeverything for looking into this with scientific testing even if he seemingly has dropped it now in favor of random knives.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't know about you guys but I always use a phone cover, a simple soft transparent one is enough plus a tempered glass screen protector. Those two saves me countless times from falls and simple splashes. But for folding phones are worthy to test especially the folding bit to see durability of the screen because no phone cover will cover that, and a glass screen protector won't fold like the screen


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2019)

Display technology... its a fascinating thing. Its a weird mix of race to the bottom with top of the line innovation. I mean, we're still trying to fix TFT problems several decades down the line (image retention, motion blur, black levels, etc) while even our most ancient CRT's could already have a curved display


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Display technology... its a fascinating thing. Its a weird mix of race to the bottom with top of the line innovation. I mean, we're still trying to fix TFT problems several decades down the line (image retention, motion blur, black levels, etc) while even our most ancient CRT's could already have a curved display
> 
> View attachment 132872


Nice! And interestingly appropriate.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 28, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I don't know about you guys but I always use a phone cover, a simple soft transparent one is enough plus a tempered glass screen protector. Those two saves me countless times from falls and simple splashes. But for folding phones are worthy to test especially the folding bit to see durability of the screen because no phone cover will cover that, and a glass screen protector won't fold like the screen


Well, that's another interesting challenge for the engineers - a case for the Fold.
Oh, wait, Spigen have already made a Tough Armor for it. I have one on my Note 8 - tough as old boots!


----------



## Apocalypsee (Sep 28, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Well, that's another interesting challenge for the engineers - a case for the Fold.
> Oh, wait, Spigen have already made a Tough Armor for it. I have one on my Note 8 - tough as old boots!
> View attachment 132873


Interesting, they managed to do that. Looks ok as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2019)

I prefer this one:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I prefer this one:


Interesting. I wonder if that screen is the same tech as Samsung's or if it is something new..


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 18, 2019)

That's very cool and certainly gives Samsung something to think about. Must be nice to snap it shut, too.


----------

